# No smoke, just mirrors



## pe2dave (21 Dec 2021)

How to feel smug with a good square cut? Love it.


----------



## RichardG (21 Dec 2021)

I'll have to polish my saw....


----------



## pe2dave (21 Dec 2021)

RichardG said:


> I'll have to polish my saw....


Just my thought! How shiny is my saw plate!


----------

